# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Tư liệu học tập Pascal FULL

## doken

*Đây là giáo trình pascal được biên soạn đầy đủ và công phu.
Từ cơ bản đến nâng cao đến siêu nâng cao.
Hệ thống bài tập phong phú.
Chúc các bạn thành công với 3 cuốn ebook.* 
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

*Các bạn có thể tải Giáo trình khác tại --------- ĐÂY*

----------


## huyxt

Giáo trình này ở Mediafire nên tốc độ khá cao mà bạn.
Bạn nên dùng phần mềm hỗ trợ Download như IDM để tải về một cách nhanh chóng.

----------


## kaka1q2

Dạ! Em mới tải ebook pascal về, giải nén xong nhưng em ko mở các file đó được! mấy anh chỉ em với!

----------


## Mantran

*Các File này là File PDF. Bạn phải dùng phần mềm đọc PDF mới có thể mở được.
Bạn có thể tải Foxit Reader (Phần mềm đọc PDF nhanh và miễn phí) Tại đây:*
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a]
```

_Homepage:_ http://www.foxitsoftware.com

----------


## trunghehe

có n~ ebook j` zợ , cho mình bik tên đc k . Nếu trong máy chưa có thì down

----------


## Hatobaby

Cám ơn bạn nhiều nha! Mình đang cần .

----------


## mypham

Có Bài giảng các chuyên đề của thầy Lê Minh Hoàng mà ko có master password không anh? Cái của em có pass không convert sang Word được, nhưng vẫn mở được.
Mà anh có tài liệu về vấn đề hình học trong pascal không anh?

----------


## pu6511

*Các bạn có thể tải Giáo trình khác tại :* http://www.minhkhai.com.vn/download/Giao%20trinh%20ly%20thuyet%20va%20bai%20tap%20Pasc  %20%20al%20toan%20tap.zip
Nhưng mà link die mất rồi! Mấy phần kia down bình thường - Thanks!

----------


## hovafa

Link đã được khắc phục rồi Thầy Quan à! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## longnt

> có n~ ebook j` zợ , cho mình bik tên đc k . Nếu trong máy chưa có thì down


bó tay đã để là giáo trình pascal từ ở trên mờ còn hỏi!

----------


## quangbds19

hay qá nhưng ko bít đọc có hỉu gì ko ấy chứ ai gioi cho em xin cái yahoo để khó thì hỏi cái yahoo cung_vui1993

----------


## thinhhp91

Ai up lai links di,links bi die ro^i

----------


## tandatcit

troi oi ! link die oi ! Lam on up lai link khac di

----------

